# Lyft claims it now has more than one-third of the US ride-sharing market



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/14/lyft-market-share-051418-bosa-sf.html

For the first time, Lyft is disclosing internal market-share numbers, and they show its momentum isn't letting up after it capitalized on Uber's disastrous 2017.

Lyft says it has 35 percent of the national ride-sharing market, up from 20 percent 18 months ago. That would represent growth of 75 percent.

Lyft credits more activations of passengers and customers and greater brand awareness. The start-up says its market share is over 40 percent in 16 U.S. markets and that it enjoys majority share in "multiple" markets, although it wouldn't disclose where.

"The last 18 months have been a period of incredible, sustained growth for Lyft," CFO Brian Roberts said. "There are no signs of that momentum slowing down."

As Lyft and Uber battle for market share, they've had to spend big on subsidies to drivers and promotional discounts to riders. It's a race-to-the-bottom strategy that has seen both companies burn through record amounts of cash and struggle to reach profitability.

But both have been trying to rein in spending as they look toward IPOs. Lyft says that in the first quarter of 2018, it reduced its sales and marketing spending by 20 percent year over year.

*Market share numbers vary*
Typically, market-share figures for ride-sharing have been taken from third-party credit card data. Research firms Second Measure and Certify are often quoted.

As of March, Second Measure put Lyft's market share at 27 percent and Uber's at 73 percent. Certify, which tracks business expense data, found that Lyft had 19 percent of the enterprise ride-sharing market in the first quarter versus Uber's 81 percent.

Uber doesn't disclose market-share data, but a source familiar with how the company tracks it says Uber's internal metrics show it with 70 to 72 percent of the U.S. ride-sharing market, which would leave Lyft with at 28 to 30 percent. The person also said data show that Lyft has stopped gaining market share over the last six months.

A different person familiar with how Lyft calculates its market share says the company uses email receipt data, which provides data on ride fare, type and location. The same person says that some credit card panel data don't paint a full picture because debit cards aren't included and because it tracks spending instead of rides, which can overcount the high-end UberBlack town car service.

Second Measure tracks credit and debit cards but includes international rides in its U.S. market share calculation. So a ride by someone taking an Uber in France but with a U.S. credit card billing address would be added the U.S. market tally.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I seriously doubt that lyft has one third of the market in San Diego so I’m sure it varies widely from market to market. Bounce is also making some inroads here.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

complete bs

Lyft is simply stating they do, there is no evidence to back this up


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Major rate cuts right around the corner. Drivers can expect less per mile as the race to the bottom heats up.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

"Internal numbers"...without independent auditing...= zero. Total BS.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How the hell is it that a third party company is accessing the transactions of customers ? Sounds completely legal.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Not in Seattle they don’t


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Typical for Lyft to lie.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/14/lyft-market-share-051418-bosa-sf.html
> 
> For the first time, Lyft is disclosing internal market-share numbers, and they show its momentum isn't letting up after it capitalized on Uber's disastrous 2017.
> 
> ...


This just in: Lyft has 1/3 of the US homeless population.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> This just in: Lyft has 1/3 of the US homeless population.


Yeah, they are getting discounted rides and shitting up Lyft drivers cars!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/14/lyft-market-share-051418-bosa-sf.html
> 
> For the first time, Lyft is disclosing internal market-share numbers, and they show its momentum isn't letting up after it capitalized on Uber's disastrous 2017.
> 
> ...


Because
They didnt spend money on countries they could never hope to compete in.

Also no B.S. HYPE.

FLYING CARS !


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll buy that, I can compare request rates from the past 2 years to today and say it has actually gotten more market, a whole lot more.

In my area, our airport queues have more Lyft drivers than Uber drivers.


----------



## f killa (May 2, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/14/lyft-market-share-051418-bosa-sf.html
> 
> For the first time, Lyft is disclosing internal market-share numbers, and they show its momentum isn't letting up after it capitalized on Uber's disastrous 2017.
> 
> ...


35% ? you have got to be kidding. 
no cars in L. A. in morning hours. 
pax asking if Lyft is still in business.


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

It must be why I go into the airport lot I see 10 lyft only cars. I get into the Uber queue, get a ride in 10 min, drive pax, return to lot and the same 10 lyft cars are still waiting. Lol.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Lyft in NJ probably does have one third of the marketplace but those passengers are children, ghetto thugs, drug dealers and cheap ass people who use Lyft line and live in the hood. Lyft has the passengers that drivers don't want, and who live in high crime neighborhoods where drivers should not go.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

f killa said:


> 35% ? you have got to be kidding.
> no cars in L. A. in morning hours.
> pax asking if Lyft is still in business.


Same in this city unless it's a stupid newbie that doesn't know an better lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/14/lyft-market-share-051418-bosa-sf.html
> 
> For the first time, Lyft is disclosing internal market-share numbers, and they show its momentum isn't letting up after it capitalized on Uber's disastrous 2017.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt their 35% claim.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

In my market Lyft has only been here a little over a year, and when they first started up I received 10 Uber rides for every Lyft, now it is 50/50 and on some weekends when Lyft has a promo going I receive 90%+ Lyft rides. And here the Lyft riders are usually a better quality than the Uber Pax. It is very market dependent.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds about right for DC market. In fact, it feels like they have 35-40% at times. In burbs its 50-50 for sure.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Lyft has completely eliminated any prime-time or bonus in Tampa Bay. The Justin Timberlake concert the other night was hilarious, was getting non-stop Lyft pings from 45 minutes away. Meanwhile, Uber is surging at 5x+.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

As long as drivers maintain competition in the services it will be a price war. 

The sooner drivers support the winner and ditch the losers the sooner things get brighter


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

CTK said:


> Lyft has completely eliminated any prime-time or bonus in Tampa Bay. The Justin Timberlake concert the other night was hilarious, was getting non-stop Lyft pings from 45 minutes away. Meanwhile, Uber is surging at 5x+.


The scams continue.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

A 3-minute pick up from Uber = a 9-minute pick up from Lyft. That's how they came up with their math.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

If Lyft stated they now have 90% of the Ghetto/Trailer Trash market share in my city I would agree with that. 90% being a conservative figure actually. Total horse poop in my city.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> If Lyft stated they now have 90% of the Ghetto/Trailer Trash market share in my city I would agree with that. 90% being a conservative figure actually. Total horse poop in my city.


Fyi

No one is fighting for Rideshare supremacy in your city


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Lyft in NJ probably does have one third of the marketplace but those passengers are children, ghetto thugs, drug dealers and cheap ass people who use Lyft line and live in the hood. Lyft has the passengers that drivers don't want, and who live in high crime neighborhoods where drivers should not go.


So true


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> So true


We have a large driver group in NYC and NJ. We are increasingly mystified how drivers are making money on Lyft. The pings / ride requests are getting further and further away and the pick up distance is off by fifty percent. Surge fares keep getting changed to Lyft Line fares. 75% of all fares end in the ghetto in crime ridden dangerous neighborhoods with pothole filled streets. Tips are virtually non existent on Lyft. The quality of the Lyft passengers keeps going down and down.

We only see Lyft as a company that is providing a platform where drivers provide essentially charity work because you cannot make any reasonable money driving for them.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We have a large driver group in NYC and NJ. We are increasingly mystified how drivers are making money on Lyft. The pings / ride requests are getting further and further away and the pick up distance is off by fifty percent. Surge fares keep getting changed to Lyft Line fares. 75% of all fares end in the ghetto in crime ridden dangerous neighborhoods with pothole filled streets. Tips are virtually non existent on Lyft. The quality of the Lyft passengers keeps going down and down.
> 
> We only see Lyft as a company that is providing a platform where drivers provide essentially charity work because you cannot make any reasonable money driving for them.


Part of the reason for this is you don't have to have a real bank account to open a lyft rider account, u can use reloading cash cards


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> As long as drivers maintain competition in the services it will be a price war.
> 
> The sooner drivers support the winner and ditch the losers the sooner things get brighter


And yet Lyft are the ones about to go public, while Uber keep losing $10m/day, another SoftBank winner.
Perhaps Uber could start by wasting less money on Social Media operatives and other Telephone Sanitizers.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

0% chance they have 1/3rd in Milwaukee. I would guess they have 10, 20% max.


----------

